# Grilled burgers on the grill



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 6, 2007)

Tonight I did grilled burgers, grilled green beans with sesame seeds, baked taters and a tomato, basil, motz salad.  YUMMY.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 6, 2007)

Dang you mighty lucky to get good chow like that.  Grilled some burgers either early in the week or last week. Warden has been buying them froze solid chuck CAB Patties at Wally World. Come about six to a box. Aint too shabby if you aint never tried one. Think I am being fed Tacos tonight.  Which aint nothing wrong with a good taco neither.  Worst I ever had was fair.  Now I like the shells to be crispy unless it a soft taco which these we eating aint.  Course the warden know if she serves me up an uncrispy taco which aint of the intentional soft variety..I liable to back hand the fire out of her.  Nearly bet they be nice n crunchy. 

bigwheel


----------



## Green Hornet (Jun 6, 2007)

Man-o-man those are some good looking eats. Love grillin


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jun 6, 2007)

Looks great Bill. Can somebody translate what BW said?


----------



## Finney (Jun 6, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks great Bill. Can somebody translate what BW said?



I think it was, *"FOOD GOOD!"*.  [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 6, 2007)

yummy!


----------



## john a (Jun 7, 2007)

Looks might fine Bill, is that some cheese coming out of the top right burger?

http://aycu25.webshots.com/image/17944/ ... 142_fs.jpg


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

oct_97 said:
			
		

> Looks might fine Bill, is that some cheese coming out of the top right burger?
> 
> http://aycu25.webshots.com/image/17944/ ... 142_fs.jpg



Yeppers, you win the prize.  Hid a little colby jack in the center.  I had chopped onions, worshire sauce and some seasonings in them as well.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 7, 2007)

Bill had I known you were having burgers I would have saved money and joined you!    The family got back home from Texas last night and I think we're having burgers tonight!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 7, 2007)

great looking plate...summer food!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 7, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Looks great Bill. Can somebody translate what BW said?



Basically if the dinner doesn't come out like he wants the Warden's gonna hear about it


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 7, 2007)

Boy that looks Bill Is that bacon under the beans too


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 7, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> Boy that looks Bill Is that bacon under the beans too



Nope, just a vidalia onion BOY!


----------



## john a (Jun 7, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> oct_97":2opcen03]Looks might fine Bill said:
> 
> 
> > http://aycu25.webshots.com/image/17944/ ... 142_fs.jpg[/url]
> ...


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 7, 2007)

Lookin goooooood Bill. !!!


----------

